# Automatisiertes Testsystem



## Saturas (19. Sep 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen, bei der ich momentan einfach nicht weiter weiß.
Gegeben sind verschiedene Testsysteme, die momentan noch alle von Hand gestartet werden müssen. 
Zu jedem testsystem gibts verschiedene Testapplikationen mit unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen. 

Ziel ist es jetzt ein zentrales Testverwaltungssystem zu schreiben, dass die einzelnen Testapplikationen inklusive deren Konfigurationen kennt (soweit auch kein Problem). 
Weiterhin sollen sich die einzelnen Testsysteme beim Testverwaltungssystem registrieren können und weil man als Programmierer grundsätzlich faul ist, vom Testverwaltungssystem aus die einzelnen Testsysteme per Knopfdruck automatisch starten können. 
Selbstverständlich mit den entsprechenden Testapplikationen und Konfigurationen. 

Meine Frage dazu wäre jetzt erst einmal mit welcher API das am besten zu lösen wäre? Java RMI?
Und dann natürlich auch wie ich es hinbekomme, dass das Testverwaltungssystem die einzelnen registrierten Testsysteme dazu bewegt mit den übergebenen Testapplikationen zu starten.

Ich wär sehr froh, wenn dazu jemand ne Idee hat. 
Bei RMI bin ich bisher nur soweit gekommen, dass sich der Client zwar beim Server registrieren kann, aber es dann auch der Client ist, der die Methode vom Server aufrufen muss und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## tfa (19. Sep 2012)

Schau dir Jenkins an. Möglicherweise kannst du damit das machen, was du vor hast und musst nichts mehr selber programmieren.


----------



## Saturas (19. Sep 2012)

Sieht ganz gut aus. Ich denke das löst mein Problem.

Danke dafür


----------

